# "April Showers" (A New Instrumental)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really love this one, very minimalistic.

"April Shower"


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice one, but it's not April yet


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Nice one, but it's not April yet


Is it it's not April yet or is it April has already passed, or other?

:lol:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

You're too late then if April has already passed. No good in both cases


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> You're too late then if April has already passed. No good in both cases


I changed the title to Blossom Fields since I have realized my sub-conscious re-wrote my song of that title. It's kind of creepy actually!


----------

